# Filed for divorce yesterday



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

I filed for divorce yesterday,met up with my lawyer and she is amazed I am prepared.I want my dirtbag estranged husband out of my life.Good thing is having a process server going to serve them to him and did get a good lead from an ex friend of my ex husband's.Told him where he lives now and where he is.I have zero regrets doing this and was a wise decision I made.He did want to come back and work things out,told him no.I knew he would do it all over again to me and lie about it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad to hear it's going well for you. Hope it continues to do so.

Do you knw when he is going to be served?


----------



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> I'm glad to hear it's going well for you. Hope it continues to do so.
> 
> Do you knw when he is going to be served?


Hopefully on Friday,problem is my estranged husband is being "Mr. Grinch" and doesn't want to sign them.Will find out he will have to,has no choice.I no longer want him in my life.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

You are going about it the right way, cut him out with a sharp scalpel. 

My ex wife tried to keep her toe in both our marriage and her single life. She was shocked when I threw down the hammer, told her to get out on a Saturday and filed for divorce on Monday.

I couldn't get her out of my life fast enough, and it was one of the best decisions I ever made!


----------



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

I have a great divorce lawyer on my side,one of my employees highly recommended her to me.Had her during his divorce 2 years ago,knows what she is doing on the spot.I told him thank you on the spot right away


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

adriannab said:


> Hopefully on Friday,problem is my estranged husband is being "Mr. Grinch" and doesn't want to sign them.Will find out he will have to,has no choice.I no longer want him in my life.


Good for you, one big step out of the way. And he doesnt need to sign them, you can end this anyway. I divorced my second husband without a single signature or word from him.


----------



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

Did get the news Friday,he did sign the papers.Process server told him he was going to make it worse not signing them


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I've never been in your position but I can imagine that it is indeed very difficult …. yet a big relief at the same time. It sounds like you have your resolve well in place
and that is always going to be one of your best allies. 

In my experience from the outside watching in on a few divorces it has always been the case where their wanting to hurt the other partner has cost them a lot of time and money.
I would try to avoid that situation at all cost if you can. I can almost hear the hate in your typing (and likely well deserved) but try you best to stay tempered.
Use your judgement ……. not your emotions.

Good job getting started …… welcome to the beginning of the end. Keep your head up …..keep going.


----------

